# [FreeNAS] 3G  sata card with freenas support



## sowens (Dec 15, 2009)

as stated in the topic i need yall's suggestions on a 3g sata card that will work with freenas without having to install drivers for under a $100. i am an 11th grade student trying to set this up for a class project show any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 15, 2009)

Beware: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------



## sowens (Dec 15, 2009)

i just need a card that will work without the need of drivers not necessarily with freenas


----------



## mav@ (Dec 21, 2009)

Look into ata(4) for list of supported ATA chipsets. Usually the best choice is chipset built-in controllers. If you need external/additional, there are a lot of cheap JMicron, SiliconImage, Marvell, Promise based products.

If you need higher performance, I would recommend you to look on siis(4) and ahci(4) drivers at FreeBSD 8-STABLE branch. But it is not about FreeNAS.


----------



## User23 (Dec 22, 2009)

Just take a look in the freenas documentation. :stud

http://freenas.org/freenas_users_hardware#sata_controllers


----------



## VictorM (Dec 28, 2009)

integrated chipset performance will be disappointing to say the least.
try a Marvell (they might even e-mail you their driver for you to compile yourself), alternatively go for a more expensive controller (hw RAID) like 3ware, especially if you need to attach MANY disks.


----------



## mav@ (Dec 29, 2009)

Integrated chipset controllers are usually not limited with the PCI/PCIe bus bandwidth. That is major benefit. Modern ICH10 controller with modern AHCI driver beats almost everything else now. I am not speaking about old crap, working in legacy emulation mode.

Marvell doesn't produce consumer devices, only chips, and so it doesn't provide end-user support. While FreeBSD driver for Marvell working, it is very limited now.


----------

